# anfängerfrage



## Manfred Lieven (22. März 2005)

Hi erst mal, ich bin totaler Grafikanfänger und hätte da mal ne Frage:
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie man grafiken wie auf http://www.digitalpixels.de/ macht? Und welche Programme man am besten für der Artige Grafiken benutzt?

Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe


----------



## aTa (22. März 2005)

Ich denke Photoshop. Welche Grafiken meinst du genau?
Also die Navigation dürften Glasbuttons sein oder Macbuttons.
Such einfach mal nach Tutorials, entweder hier im Forum oder bei Google.


----------



## holzoepfael (22. März 2005)

Kannst du etwas konkretisieren? Wo verstehst du was nicht?

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## blount (22. März 2005)

Hi Manfred Lieven,

als Programm kommt für solche Grafiken
eingentlich nur Photoshop in Frage.

Von der Art her sehen mit die Grafiken
genau so aus wie bei Macromedia und
Apple diese verwenden.

Hauptsächlich durch Beleuchtungseffekte,
abgeflachen Kannten und Schlagschatten.


----------



## Manfred Lieven (22. März 2005)

ok, also eigentlich mein ich den Typen der da mit seinem Rucksack rumsteht oder den Roboter(beide auf der Portfolioversion zu sehen)
Wie kann man so etwas Zeichnen? Gibt es Tutorials dafür und wie lang muss man üben um so etwas hinzubekommen?


----------



## hpvw (22. März 2005)

Die könnten mit viel Handarbeit in Illustrator oder Corel Draw gemacht worden sein. Eine gezeichnete und gescannte Papiervorlage könnte da hilfreich sein. Alternativ auch eine gescannte schwarz-weiss Papiervorlage, die mit einem Pixelschubser wie Photoshop korrigiert/geglättet und coloriert wurde. Evtl. lässt sich so eine Vorlage auch teilautomatisisert vektorisieren und in Corel oder Illustrator übernehmen.


----------



## liquidbeats (22. März 2005)

Schaut euch mal die Referenzen an
Mein Lieber Scholli
http://www.digitalpixels.de/business/referenzen.php

echt gut 
Wirklich gute Arbeit


----------



## aTa (22. März 2005)

Also die Grafik mit dem Typ drauf is easy zu machen sind ja nur verläufe.
Und der Typ selbst, einfach ein Bild nehmen und mit Pfaden nachzeichnen, dann hast deine Silouette (oder wie man das schreibt )
So vom Hocker reißen mich die Referenzen auch net, ist irgendwie alles zu überladen.
Aber die Seite wo der Typ an der linken Seite als Navi benutzt wird is fett gemacht.


----------



## liquidbeats (22. März 2005)

Ja mag Überladen sein, aber Hochwertig auf jedenfall.
Als Webseite würde ich es auch  nicht nutzen wollen.

Sieht aber schon echt Gut aus.


----------



## Ellie (22. März 2005)

Hallo Manfred,

na, wie sehr Anfänger bist Du? Mit Photoshop kann man sehr viel machen, die gezeigten Buttons sind relativ einfach über Ebenen und mit Verläufen erstellt.

Bei dem grünen Button hast Du ein paar Elemente:

Den grünen ringförmigen Außenrahmen, mit Abgefl. Kante/Relief-Effekt

Einen weißen Kreis für den dünnen weißen Rahmen.

Das sechskantige Innenteil hat drei Ebenen mit jeweils verschiedenen Farbverläufen (eine runde Auswahl, eine ovale und eine sichelförmige Auswahl).

Der Mann ist eine schwarze Silhouette, wohl gezeichnet oder wo auch immer aus einer Clipart-CD genommen und mit dem Effekt "Schein nach Außen" oben draufgesetzt.

Wie lange man dafür üben muß? Hast Du Null Ahnung dann mache dich mit einem Handbuch oder einfachen Tutorials erst einmal schlau wie Photoshop überhaupt funktioniert, erst wenn man sein Werkzeug kennt kann man auch damit arbeiten. Wie lange hängt von deinem Engagement ab, das kann eine Woche dauern oder ein paar Jahre.

Individuelle Buttons kann man nicht per Knopfdruck basteln und ich säße wohl auch eine halbe Stunde um den Butten haargenau so hinzubekommen, mit ein paar Jahren Engagement die da vorausgehen wohlbemerkt.

Wieviel Zeit willst Du denn investieren?

Ellie


----------



## Manfred Lieven (22. März 2005)

Ich will dafür so viel zeit investieren wie ich am computer hab (vorrausgesetzt ich hab genug genug ausdauer ums durchzuhalten)


----------

